# CubeClock Timer Released!



## gcn12 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've been working on a cube timer for the past few months as a passion project. Happy to announce that CubeClock is ready for release at: cubeclock.net

Notable features include:
-User accounts: all data is available on any device
-Offline option: in the event you don't have wifi access*
-Analytics page
-Unlimited sessions

*Offline mode must be activated while online

Huge thanks to several members of these forums, all of whom provided valuable feedback on this project. Completing this timer would not have been possible without them.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 22, 2020)

Sounds cool but when I try to go to the website it is just a white screen.


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 22, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Sounds cool but when I try to go to the website it is just a white screen.



Dang, not sure why that happened. But made some adjustments and seems to be working now--is it working for you now?


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 22, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Dang, not sure why that happened. But made some adjustments and seems to be working now--is it working for you now?


Yeah it is thanks!


----------



## Q-- (Aug 23, 2020)

I love the clean design of this, it looks really nice. Is there any way to track more than just ao5 and ao12 (while still tracking both of those)?


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 23, 2020)

amazing!


----------



## Alexander (Aug 23, 2020)

white page with a source

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>

    <head>
        <title>This site is under development</title>
        <style>
            #ad_frame{ height:800px; width:100%; }
            body{ margin:0; border: 0; padding: 0; }
        </style>
        <script src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
            var url = 'http://www.searchvity.com/?dn='
                + document.domain + '&pid=9PO1MNIJ3';

            $(document).ready(function() {
                $('#ad_frame').attr('src', url);
            });
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
        <iframe id="ad_frame" src="http://www.searchvity.com/"
            frameborder="0" scrolling="no">

            <div id="container">
                <h1>This site is under development</h1>
                <p>This page indicates the webmaster has not uploaded a website
                    to the server.
                </p>
                <p>For information on how to build or upload a site, please visit
                    your web hosting company's site.
                </p>
            </div>

        </iframe>
    </body>

</html>
```

Its working now


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 24, 2020)

Q-- said:


> I love the clean design of this, it looks really nice. Is there any way to track more than just ao5 and ao12 (while still tracking both of those)?


Thanks for the kind words! Theres currently no way to add other averages as of now, and not sure it will be made possible in the future


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Aug 26, 2020)

I was able to come up with the desktop apps for Windows and macOS for this timer... Here are the links!!!

macOS:
1drv.ms/u/s!ArmfZSw1pIH_hBYfwxs7KCOjAu6n?e=NKCw47

Windows:
1drv.ms/u/s!ArmfZSw1pIH_hBfZBMgnm8lCe9Jc?e=zrvgPr


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 6, 2020)

For the 4x4 scrambles there are Dw, Lw, and Bw moves. I think there are only supposed to be Rw, Fw, Uw moves. Would appreciate if you could look into this!
Thanks, Jam88
@gcn12


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 6, 2020)

This is the first website timer that I've tried that actually works well for phone gj!!
I'll prob use it when I want to listen to music while I'm cubing because with apps I get adds every 3 solves so I just turn my wifi off when I use them


----------



## gcn12 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> For the 4x4 scrambles there are Dw, Lw, and Bw moves. I think there are only supposed to be Rw, Fw, Uw moves. Would appreciate if you could look into this!
> Thanks, Jam88
> @gcn12



Thanks for mentioning that! I think it should be fixed now, but you may need to hard refresh the page for the changes to show up


----------



## gcn12 (Sep 6, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> This is the first website timer that I've tried that actually works well for phone gj!!
> I'll prob use it when I want to listen to music while I'm cubing because with apps I get adds every 3 solves so I just turn my wifi off when I use them



So glad it's working well for you!


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 6, 2021)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> I was able to come up with the desktop apps for Windows and macOS for this timer... Here are the links!!!
> 
> macOS:
> 1drv.ms/u/s!ArmfZSw1pIH_hBYfwxs7KCOjAu6n?e=NKCw47
> ...


How did you do this?


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 14, 2021)

Not sure how many people are using the time, but just a heads up that the new domain is at: https://gcn12.github.io/cubeclock


----------

